
Show HN: A personal Heroku on local hardware to easily connect smart devices - tiff
https://experimental-platform.github.io/
======
jelveh
Hey - I'm one of the Protonet founders - we've created this to provide a super
simple to use alternative to centralized smart device control systems. If you
have any questions - just shoot! :)

------
rglullis
@davidzo and @markbee: you were probably shadowbanned, due to the new accounts
and with messages that probably tripped HN's spam detectors.

It seems like you are excited about the launch, and it seems to be
interesting... but in a post with 48 posts and no comments at all, it seems
like you guys are way too close to astroturfing.

